# Does anyone know how to create this shape?



## littlepixie12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi All, 

Im a total newbie here! First let me say that I love this site and its great - very helpful!! I posted in the Intro forum too   

So I have been making regular MP soaps now and I saw this soap shape and I just LOVE it!I thought it was a mold but I cant find a mold that looks like this... can anyone help me figure out how they made the curved top shapes of this soap? I know that whole soap was made as a big loaf and they cut slices out of it. 

Thanks!!! =)
Gabriela


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

They would have cut strips of  colored soap and pushed them into the top of the loaf , and just random chunks and strips for the bottom , it looks like a purse handle to me , I love it .


Kitn


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 15, 2009)

yes, that is quite clever!

wish i was creative


----------



## littlepixie12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> They would have cut strips of  colored soap and pushed them into the top of the loaf , and just random chunks and strips for the bottom , it looks like a purse handle to me , I love it .
> 
> 
> Kitn



hmm.. do you think it could bend like that when its hard?


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 15, 2009)

looks like melt and pour handle and bits and pieces

however, not sure about HP, but CP is soft right after unmolding.

another option would be to cut out the shape


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I own a purse store and sell my soap here. I need to make purse soaps. What a great idea!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

littlepixie12 said:
			
		

> Kitn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will  it's melt and pour , you just slowly make the strip curved and put it in place . M&P is quite malleable .

Kitn


----------



## littlepixie12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> littlepixie12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh great thanks!!! Im going to try this and let you know how it comes out!


----------



## candice19 (Sep 15, 2009)

To help with the bending, you could add a little extra liquid glycerin into the "handle" soap, and when you unmold and cut, you'd have to bend it pretty fast before it sets.  Or pour it thin.


----------



## littlepixie12 (Sep 15, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> To help with the bending, you could add a little extra liquid glycerin into the "handle" soap, and when you unmold and cut, you'd have to bend it pretty fast before it sets.  Or pour it thin.



thanks for the advice!


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 15, 2009)

ahhh, very clever!
I have some ladies having a purse party asking for a soap cake, but I'm thinking some very adorable purse soaps may be the ticket!  :wink:


----------



## llineb (Sep 15, 2009)

pour it out on a wooden cutting board and when it is still warm but solid you can roll it up or bend it.  you can pour layers of different colors and then bend it into a rainbow....melt and pour is sooooo much fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlepixie12 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi ladies .... so i tried it and it worked thats the good news! lol. The bad news is that my soap was seperating on the sides. I made the chunk soap bars like the pic with the handles but then the bottom sides of the bar were like seperating from the top sides of the bar. What am I doing wrong?

thanks!


----------



## llineb (Sep 16, 2009)

littlepixie12 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies .... so i tried it and it worked thats the good news! lol. The bad news is that my soap was seperating on the sides. I made the chunk soap bars like the pic with the handles but then the bottom sides of the bar were like seperating from the top sides of the bar. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> thanks!



did you spritz the embed pieces with a LOT of alcohol before pouring the hot soap?  they need it to adhere to the pieces and any layers of soap.

sorry your purse strap broke. lol.  
lara


----------



## littlepixie12 (Sep 16, 2009)

llineb said:
			
		

> littlepixie12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol lol ... I though I spritzed alot but maybe I needed more? Im not sure, I will have to play around with it.


----------



## Areyouanoutrebeauty (Sep 16, 2009)

*glycerin purse handles*

I do a lot of glycerin, and although a lot of people think it's easy, it takes a lot of practice to get it perfect!  My suggestions would be this...you probably poured it too thin if it broke..try a little thicker and pour it on a cookie sheet.  Then take a round cookie cutter, then cut it in half and then take a knife to it to get it the shape you want.  Secondly, make sure you spritz the alcohol right before you add those handles and spritz the part of the handle that you want to stick to the soap.  If you dont have a cookie cutter, a glass would work...anything round that is small enough.

Also, make sure that your first pour is cool enough...before you add your handles so they don't melt.  And make sure you use non-bleeding colorants and vanilla stabilizer in equal amounts as your fragrance oil-1 tsp for 1 tsp.  etc. if you suspect your scents may morph into a diff color.  In the beginning, I can't tell you how many times I would make this beautiful soap..then in a few days, it looked like something a kindergartner created!  You can get non-bleeding dyes from TKB trading and the Van stabilizer from Brambleberry.  I use the stabilizer with all scents now, and it has stopped the morphing 100%.  Debbie from Soapylove is the one that taught me that...and she is the go to expert for melt and pour.  Good luck!  H


----------



## littlepixie12 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: glycerin purse handles*



			
				Areyouanoutrebeauty said:
			
		

> I do a lot of glycerin, and although a lot of people think it's easy, it takes a lot of practice to get it perfect!  My suggestions would be this...you probably poured it too thin if it broke..try a little thicker and pour it on a cookie sheet.  Then take a round cookie cutter, then cut it in half and then take a knife to it to get it the shape you want.  Secondly, make sure you spritz the alcohol right before you add those handles and spritz the part of the handle that you want to stick to the soap.  If you dont have a cookie cutter, a glass would work...anything round that is small enough.
> 
> Also, make sure that your first pour is cool enough...before you add your handles so they don't melt.  And make sure you use non-bleeding colorants and vanilla stabilizer in equal amounts as your fragrance oil-1 tsp for 1 tsp.  etc. if you suspect your scents may morph into a diff color.  In the beginning, I can't tell you how many times I would make this beautiful soap..then in a few days, it looked like something a kindergartner created!  You can get non-bleeding dyes from TKB trading and the Van stabilizer from Brambleberry.  I use the stabilizer with all scents now, and it has stopped the morphing 100%.  Debbie from Soapylove is the one that taught me that...and she is the go to expert for melt and pour.  Good luck!  H



Thanks!!! I will have to get these things. You know, I had bought the kit from Michaels to get started, so Im sure that their colors and fragrances arent the best. They looked fine last night, but Im sure as you said in a few days it will be a different story. I have to check them out to see what happens. I will look at the non-bleeding dyes from that site and also I found this book called SoapyLove from Debbie and I was looking thru it and it did look good.. I may have to get it. Her website/blog is great too!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 16, 2009)

1) Melt 1 pound of soap

2) Add 2oz of water or glycerin 

3) Pour a thin layer on to a cookie sheet

4) When it is just barely firm peel it up & begin to roll the soap.  Keep the palm of your hand moving over the soap as much as possible. Your body heat will keep it warm enough to mold.

If you do not add water or glycerin you are probably going to crack/break the soap as you flex it.


----------

